
What Do We Want History to Do to Us? - prismatic
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2020/02/27/kara-walker-what-do-we-want-history-to-do-to-us/
======
mturmon
Wow! At work, so can't read to completion, but what a deep and sympathetic
look at some of the aspects of Kara Walker's very challenging body of work.

------
overcast
For once, teach us to stop repeating it.

~~~
agumonkey
ROI is a beat weak methinks.

------
mirimir
Maybe teach us compassion.

